# Nur 1 Gaswolke in ganz Nordend?!?



## Hexold (22. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!
Ich weiß ja, dass die Gaswolken recht selten sein sollen aber bisher habe ich nur eine einzige Gaswolke(Boreanische Tundra, Geysirfelder) gefunden - auf 6 Level...
Da ich mir dieses Ding um Gaswolken einsammeln zu können, erst kurz vor Wotlk-Start gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht genau, wie das zu bc-Zeiten war.
Aber es kann doch nicht normal sein, dass in langer Zeit in 5 ganzen Gebieten nur 1 Gaswolke vorkommt, oder kommen die erst in den Sturmgipfeln und Icecrown?
liebe grüße


----------



## Dunham (22. November 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community!
> Ich weiß ja, dass die Gaswolken recht selten sein sollen aber bisher habe ich nur eine einzige Gaswolke(Boreanische Tundra, Geysirfelder) gefunden - auf 6 Level...
> Da ich mir dieses Ding um Gaswolken einsammeln zu können, erst kurz vor Wotlk-Start gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht genau, wie das zu bc-Zeiten war.
> Aber es kann doch nicht normal sein, dass in langer Zeit in 5 ganzen Gebieten nur 1 Gaswolke vorkommt, oder kommen die erst in den Sturmgipfeln und Icecrown?
> liebe grüße


pre bc war es halt in nagrand extrem oft.
aber auch beim lvln hab ich schon einige wolken gefunden.
es wird aber erst mit lvl 80 so sein, dass das gebiet enttarnt ist wo die meisten sind und was die beste rute ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (22. November 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> pre bc war es halt in nagrand extrem oft.
> aber auch beim lvln hab ich schon einige wolken gefunden.
> es wird aber erst mit lvl 80 so sein, dass das gebiet enttarnt ist wo die meisten sind und was die beste rute ist
> 
> ...



du warst pre bc in nagrand ? cheater ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (23. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> du warst pre bc in nagrand ? cheater !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich glaub jeder weiß was ich mein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athelloren (24. November 2008)

Bin jetzt 77 und habe schon ca. 100 Kristalle während des Questens gefunden. 
Seh immer n goldenes Pünktchen auf der Karte und dann direkt hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## migraene (24. November 2008)

so 30-40 wolken hab ich schon gefunden(jetzt lvl 77), sind auf eurem server alle ingi´s? benutz am besten ne brille die gaswolken auf der map anzeigt, dann wirds besser wirst schon sehen!


----------



## Agrimor (25. November 2008)

Gaswolken finde ich eigentlich (Brille vorausgesetzt) ständig und ohne danach zu suchen...


----------



## Nesata (25. November 2008)

falls man keine entsprechende brille hat kann man ja auch Feldstecher mit Gürtelschlaufe verwenden.


----------



## peddy3008 (26. November 2008)

Mein INgi hat in Nordend auch schon reichlich Gaswolken gesammelt.Ich versorge meine Gilde mit den Kristallen und ich finde das es sehr gut ist so mit den Wolken man findet eigentlich immer irgendwo eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lg peddy


----------



## Imbageif (2. Dezember 2008)

also ich weiß auch nicht aber ich find die dinger wie dreck. vor allem in den 3 higlvl gebieten eiskrone sturmgipfel und im becken


----------



## red171 (3. Dezember 2008)

Imbageif schrieb:


> also ich weiß auch nicht aber ich find die dinger wie dreck. vor allem in den 3 higlvl gebieten eiskrone sturmgipfel und im becken



dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen!


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann dir sagen, dass diese GAswolken in WotL um ein vielfaches häufiger Vorkommen als in BC. Ehrlich. Ich hab dieses Einsammelding immer dabei gehabt. Auch die Brille hatte ich auf (war ja auch ein super Item) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Aber außer hier und da in den Marschen oder in Nagrand war nie was zu finden.

Jetzt in Nordend sieht das wirlich ganz anders aus! 
Mach die Augen auf Freund. Wichtig ist natürlich das du entsprechend vorgsorgt hast und du die Dinger auf deiner Minimap angezeigt bekommst. Aber dann kanns losgehen. 

Verlass dich drauf. Die sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (15. Dezember 2008)

ich brauche dringend Luftiger Eiskristalle. leider finde ich so selten die dazugehörigen wolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
war heute morgen schon in den sturmgipfeln unterwegs. ergebnis: 3 wolken von denen eine auch noch wässrige eiskristalle enthielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HELP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Agrimor (15. Dezember 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ich brauche dringend Luftiger Eiskristalle. leider finde ich so selten die dazugehörigen wolken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In Titanvorkommen findet man die luftigen Eiskristalle auch ziemlich oft.


----------



## Wynd (16. Dezember 2008)

hilft nicht! die sind ja auch so selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

klar kenne ich die 2 - 3 gebiete in denen man diese wolken normalerweise finden SOLLTE. leider sind dort nie welche. da kann ich ja auch gleich stumpf elementare abfarmen gehen.


----------



## red171 (16. Dezember 2008)

in der boreanischen tundra gibts doch an der einen stelle diese massig luft elementare wos auch die q gibt wo man die killen sollte.. die droppen doch genug eiskristalle..

war da letztens mit meinem priester und nem tank um die dinger zu farmen für das tank gewehr vom ingi :O

nach ner halben stunde hatten wir alle voll!


----------



## Wynd (17. Dezember 2008)

ich gebe auf! habe mich gestern doch für stumpfes farmen entschieden. es sind einfach zuuu wenig gaswolken unterwegs (oder sie sind einfach tierisch überfarmt).
schade, dachte aufgrund des partikelextraktors könnte ich mir das ersparen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Januar 2009)

Die alte Brille hat auf der Minimap Wolken angezeigt ... Komischerweise macht die neue das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Sholazarbecken, Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone sind voll davon, aber auch in der Drachenöde sind einige zu finden ...

Immer schön ´ne Brille auf und nach rechts oben schielen (oder wo auch immer ihr eure Minimap habt) ^^


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

ich hab zwar keine brille aber das teil in meinem gürtel macht das für mich und in tausendwinter gibts auch noch so feuerwolken =)


----------



## Steipilz (18. Februar 2009)

hab mir heute nun auch den gürtelschnallen zusatz und das gerät selber gebastelt. gibt es denn nun schon sowas wie die beste farmroute bzw. wo hatts am meisten wolken mit feuerpartikeln?


----------



## DLo (25. Februar 2009)

Steipilz schrieb:


> hab mir heute nun auch den gürtelschnallen zusatz und das gerät selber gebastelt. gibt es denn nun schon sowas wie die beste farmroute bzw. wo hatts am meisten wolken mit feuerpartikeln?



Naja, ich farm mein Feuer immer in der Drachenöde, bei dem Feuerschrein, Namen is glaube Obsidiandrachenschrein. Da is standartmäßig 1 Wolke, dann flieg cih weiter hoch nach 1k winter (gleich daneben, nur ca 50meter aufwärts) und saug da die 2 wolken aus (manchmal auch 3).
Dann hau ich solange elementare und flieg hin und her bis wieder wolklen spawnen(also ca. 5 min)

Somit komm ich locker auf 3 Äonenfeuer in , sagen wir mal 15 minuten
(Zeit kann abweichen, schau da net auf die Uhr)^^


----------



## red171 (25. Februar 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> Naja, ich farm mein Feuer immer in der Drachenöde, bei dem Feuerschrein, Namen is glaube Obsidiandrachenschrein. Da is standartmäßig 1 Wolke, dann flieg cih weiter hoch nach 1k winter (gleich daneben, nur ca 50meter aufwärts) und saug da die 2 wolken aus (manchmal auch 3).
> Dann hau ich solange elementare und flieg hin und her bis wieder wolklen spawnen(also ca. 5 min)
> 
> Somit komm ich locker auf 3 Äonenfeuer in , sagen wir mal 15 minuten
> (Zeit kann abweichen, schau da net auf die Uhr)^^



irgendwie kenn ich diese "route" ^^

kann dem aber nur zustimmen, die wolken sind so schnell wieder da das man da auch kurz die eles kloppen kann, oder aber auch mal kurz drachenöde rein und dort die gaswolken mitnehmen (westlich Agmars Hammer z.

routen an sich hät ich keine, evtl noch die standard route im becken wo du eh im kreis fliegst für erzen, da sind im regelfall auch 3x luft wolken und 1-2feuer wolken bei..


----------



## Luciferon (17. März 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> Naja, ich farm mein Feuer immer in der Drachenöde, bei dem Feuerschrein, Namen is glaube Obsidiandrachenschrein. Da is standartmäßig 1 Wolke, dann flieg cih weiter hoch nach 1k winter (gleich daneben, nur ca 50meter aufwärts) und saug da die 2 wolken aus (manchmal auch 3).
> Dann hau ich solange elementare und flieg hin und her bis wieder wolklen spawnen(also ca. 5 min)
> 
> Somit komm ich locker auf 3 Äonenfeuer in , sagen wir mal 15 minuten
> (Zeit kann abweichen, schau da net auf die Uhr)^^


 
naja. dann geh Sturmgipfel bei den söhnen hodirs. da machst 10 in 15 min


----------

